# BVI in June/July 2015 - crew/passenger wanted



## itnem80 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi,

we are a couple in our early thirties planning our next BVI sailing trip. We have done this a couple of years ago on a small 31ft monohull and would love to do it again with a more comfortable catamaran.

A catamaran however is way too big for the 2 of us and would like to find other people to share the fun with

Any takers? Please email me at itnem80 at gmail dot com

Cheers
Stefano


----------

